# Help an NT with social retardation



## Repus (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright, I'm not THAT bad. But I could use some help (as I'm sure most NTs can). 


I watched the movie YES MAN with Jim Carrey and LOL. Him at the beginning of the movie is kind of how I can be sometimes, so Im trying to say yes more. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I have to go and rent the movie first. Then I would love to help you.


----------



## Headcase (Feb 1, 2010)

Social retardation is a funny phenomena actually.

Everybody knows that they are somewhat retarded, that is just how it is. 

In a social setting, retards spends time pointing out retardness in other people, weither it be nearby retards, or a retard you saw at your shopping-spree in the mall or just some retarded retard you saw go retarded when trying to execute random activity.

Since obsessing with ur own retardedness is above retarded, you will be the retarded subject of retarded socializing. This will obviously make you feel more retarded, and the endless retarded selfreflection about self, has just started going down its own path of retarded spirals. Loop after loop, turn to turn and angle to angle you ponder your own retardedness like a retard.

Now, what you need to do, is to engage in the retarded socialization and not let it engage you.


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

Start off by saying "No" really slowly and drawn out.

Then turn that "nooooooo" into a "nnnnnnyesssssssssss" so that it partially satisfies your need to say no.

It'll take time to master the ability to say "yes". It's like learning to speak a whole new language!

Hahahaha. Ignore me!


----------



## fn0rd (Mar 21, 2010)

Don't change yourself to conform to what a bunch of retards thinks is "correct."


----------



## Mantis (Feb 7, 2010)

just get a parrot and teach it to talk. that should make you feel social enough.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

when you see a happy/enthusiastic expression on the other person's face - smile and nod, this will last you a long way
when you see a frustrated/angry face - step away from the bearer, who know how many people he came to shoot up
when face on the other person is anxious - ask "can i help you somehow?" thus effectively faking empathy
when you see a girl looking at you - smile and wave at her, in a year after this event you might find yourself married and making babies, if this doesn't happen continue the smiling and waving process


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

vel said:


> when you see a girl looking at you - smile and wave at her, in a year after this event you might find yourself married and making babies, if this doesn't happen continue the smiling and waving process


Can it really be that simple???

Anyway, I think at one point I was introverted to the point of being socially retarded in the way it's meant here. But that was years ago. Since then I've emerged from my cocoon but in so doing have developed a sort of super-retardation that causes me to criticize my bosses weight in public to his face, just to see if I have the nerve to do it. In some circles this buys me a certain cachet.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

Be happy with yourself and have a passion in life that you're moving towards and the rest would take care of itself.

Don't be in your head when you're talking to someone, listen to what they have to say and the rest of it would come naturally.


----------



## touched (Nov 18, 2009)

Alienate yourself completely and stop caring about the world... then social retardation will cease to be a problem 

I'd love to help but it'd be like the blind leading the blind :sad:


----------



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

Headcase said:


> Social retardation is a funny phenomena actually.
> 
> Everybody knows that they are somewhat retarded, that is just how it is.
> 
> ...


Retard count = 18

Win.


----------



## Jinxies (May 5, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with my yes/no uses. I did see Yes Man and while it might be funny to say yes to everything, unfortunately, it would really start to throw kinks in my plans and then I might just spontaneously explode. I like my noes.... NO! NO! NO! You Idiot!  phew, feel better already.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Funny, I actually practiced this myself. I once read a book by a prominent child psychologist and he said that many parents get in the habit of automatically saying no to everything. I began to take notice of my first reaction to the things my kids would ask and found, for the most part, he was right. I taught myself to say yes more often. Many of the things I would have said no to for no good reason.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Repus said:


> Alright, I'm not THAT bad. But I could use some help (as I'm sure most NTs can).
> 
> 
> I watched the movie YES MAN with Jim Carrey and LOL. Him at the beginning of the movie is kind of how I can be sometimes, so Im trying to say yes more.
> ...


Study body language and facial expressions. That will help you develop empathy which you can use to say the right things at the right time.

Don't worry, it won't turn you into an F. It just helps you be aware of how others are feeling, in a scientific way.


----------

